# Internetwerbung - Blacklist



## Free Faq (29. November 2003)

Ich programmiere gerade einen Werbekiller der "besonderen"-Art  
Dazu bräuchte ich eine Liste von Internetserver dieser Werbefirmen.
Kennt jemand eine Liste?
Was ich kenne sind:
- valueclick
- doubleclick
- adserver
- adtech
- falkag
- mediaplex
- atdmt
- bluestreak
- qksrv
...


----------



## Sinac (1. Dezember 2003)

Bei squidguard ist ne sehr große liste mit Spam etc. dabei, musste dir ma anschaun, aber ist halt für linux...


----------



## Free Faq (1. Dezember 2003)

Jo eh cool, danke! Bringt mich schon ein gutes Stück weiter 
Wenn das so funktioniert, wie ich es mir vorstelle, dann könnte es noch der Hit werden. Wenn es sowas nicht schon gibt  
Kleine Info so nebenbei:
Man muss dafür KEIN Programm installieren. Das ist das schöne dran (Unter anderem).


----------



## Sinac (1. Dezember 2003)

Also quasi in Scriptform oda was?


----------



## Free Faq (1. Dezember 2003)

jo.


----------



## Sinac (2. Dezember 2003)

Hab sowas ähnliches auch schon mal probiert, aber irgendwie nie zuende gemacht =)
Na dann viel Spaß noch!

Achja, las am besten "Jo eh cool" und sowas, mir ists zwar egal, aber die Admin und Mods sehen das
manchmal etwas eng ;-)
Steht auch dabei wenn du nen Beitrag verfasst...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Free Faq (2. Dezember 2003)

Mein erster Anlauf ging eher nach hinten los. Hab es geschaft, Perl immer abschmieren zu lassen  
Naja werde es dann wohl einwenig komplizierter machen müssen.
Das ist glaub mein schwerstes Projekt bis jetzt. Selbst mein Forum find ich dagegen noch einfach (noch, da es noch nicht ganz fertig ist)!

"Jo eh cool"
Wenn du's meinst.


----------

